# Wanted: May 16-19 Disney world



## suzziesnowflake (May 10, 2014)

Hi I know this is a long shot but I would like to rent a Disney studio or one bedroom may 16-19 for 2 adults. I know this is last minute! Any resort! Willing to do a split stay!


----------



## lilpooh108 (May 10, 2014)

I'm not renting this year but I checked for you (since no one responded) and there's no availability in any resort.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (May 10, 2014)

You may have to look into hotels in the Walt Disney World area. Extended Stay hotels are pretty close to being considered Studios.

TS


----------



## suzziesnowflake (May 12, 2014)

Bumping and wishing for a little Disney Magic


----------

